# 1st cut with the reel mower!! (Progress pics)



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Got my reel roller in the mail the other day. Installed it this morning and took my yard from 2.5" to .50". It was a hell of a lot of work, but after 20 full yard bags it's done.. now it's raining but I'll throw some fert down tomorrow. 


Before


After


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I hear you - scalping is brutal. Great motivation to keep it reel low though.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

No doubt!! It was 99* out when I did it, don't want to do that again. Did half of the backyard then it started raining..


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Nice job, the roller looks great. It will be green again in no time


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> Nice job, the roller looks great. It will be green again in no time


Thanks man, the quality seems great!! I'm really happy with the McLane so far, seems like a great reel to start out with. It is kinda slow though, makes me wonder if the rpm's are at the right setting on the engine. The self propelled is not nearly as fast as my Toro rotary mower.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Can't wait to see the results!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Wow, I was admiring your lawn in some previous photos, and I can identify with the searing heat. It was 99°F here when I was finishing up the aeration of my neighbors lawn, and turned the reigns of the machine over to my middle neighbor for him to take care of his lot. I've aerated over 20k sqft of dirt. I'm beat. :nod:

Funny thing is that all of the big box stores were out of Milo, even Wally World. I went to my local feed & seed store and they had a pallet of it. My wife wanted to come along, and 10 bags of Milo in the van on a 99°F day still isn't a very pleasant ride :lol:

I'm interested to see the results that you'll have over the next few days.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Wow, I was admiring your lawn in some previous photos, and I can identify with the searing heat. It was 99°F here when I was finishing up the aeration of my neighbors lawn, and turned the reigns of the machine over to my middle neighbor for him to take care of his lot. I've aerated over 20k sqft of dirt. I'm beat. :nod:
> 
> Funny thing is that all of the big box stores were out of Milo, even Wally World. I went to my local feed & seed store and they had a pallet of it. My wife wanted to come along, and 10 bags of Milo in the van on a 99°F day still isn't a very pleasant ride :lol:
> 
> I'm interested to see the results that you'll have over the next few days.


Next time you aerate, rent a stand on version. Especially if you are doing 20K ft2. I've wrestled too many walk behinds for my liking. Yes they cost more but what could take hours with a walk behind would only take a fraction of that time with the stand on. Daily rental for a walk behind vs 4 hour rental for a stand on is usually a wash.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Wow, I was admiring your lawn in some previous photos, and I can identify with the searing heat. It was 99°F here when I was finishing up the aeration of my neighbors lawn, and turned the reigns of the machine over to my middle neighbor for him to take care of his lot. I've aerated over 20k sqft of dirt. I'm beat. :nod:
> 
> Funny thing is that all of the big box stores were out of Milo, even Wally World. I went to my local feed & seed store and they had a pallet of it. My wife wanted to come along, and 10 bags of Milo in the van on a 99°F day still isn't a very pleasant ride :lol:
> 
> I'm interested to see the results that you'll have over the next few days.


I grabbed 4 bags of Milo at home Depot today, they always have it in stock! I guess no one here knows about it yet haha :lol: :lol:


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

That a 50 with training wheels?


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> That a 50 with training wheels?


Yep! That's my 3yo son's haha


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Txmx583 said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> > That a 50 with training wheels?
> ...


I used to have a couple XR650R's, and sometimes I felt like I needed training wheels. :nod:


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

high leverage said:


> Next time you aerate, rent a stand on version. Especially if you are doing 20K ft2. I've wrestled too many walk behinds for my liking. Yes they cost more but what could take hours with a walk behind would only take a fraction of that time with the stand on. Daily rental for a walk behind vs 4 hour rental for a stand on is usually a wash.


Thanks for that info. I'll definitely look into it when I return my equipment. The crazy thing about this area is that you would think there would be plenty of places to rent equipment like that, but for some reason, it seems as though there aren't that many vendors that have what I would consider to be "normal" lawn care equipment, like an overseeder. I can't find one in a 50 mile radius. I'd probably have just as much difficulty finding a stand on version as I am with an overseeder. There's a few other tools and things that I've needed that I could find easily in Central GA, but not down here. Same thing goes for contractors/HVAC/plumbers, etc. It's a strange area, but I digress.

Awesome job on the 50 with training wheels!


----------



## DetroitRocker (Jun 14, 2017)

Very nice! Scalping is a b, especially in this heat, but the results will be well worth it. Looking forward to seeing the final product. This rain should definitely help!


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

DetroitRocker said:


> Very nice! Scalping is a b, especially in this heat, but the results will be well worth it. Looking forward to seeing the final product. This rain should definitely help!


Yes sir!! Starting on the backyard now, got about half way there yesterday then the storm came. Shouldn't take long, then I'm throwing down two bags of Milo for the rain!!!!!🇺🇸🤘🏻


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Finished up this AM, 21 total bags of grass.... That sucked lol..


Threw down a couple of bags of Milo!!!!!!


Put it through the paces the last few days!!! It did well but struggled a little when the grass was tall. Probably my fault since I'm new to reel mowers... I named it John... As in John McLane haha


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

I scalped it down to 7/16ths. Can I mow it at 5/8ths or would I need to go higher? Thanks (going by the height's listed on the McLane manual)


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Txmx583 said:


> I named it John... As in John McLane haha


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Txmx583 said:


> I scalped it down to 7/16ths. Can I mow it at 5/8ths or would I need to go higher? Thanks (going by the height's listed on the McLane manual)


The heights are pretty accurate. 5/8" should be great. Looks awesome!


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Ware said:


> Txmx583 said:
> 
> 
> > I named it John... As in John McLane haha


Hell yeah!! Haha


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Txmx583 said:


> Hell yeah!! Haha


I think you mean: Yippee Ki Yay.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Txmx583 said:
> 
> 
> > Hell yeah!! Haha
> ...


Lol, yes I did!! Now I have a machine gun... Ho ho ho


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

The Green is coming!!!!!!


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Doesn't look like much, but some of it is actually getting tall!! Going to mow it for the first time since scalp today to just trim the stuff that took off and let the rest catch up... (Also I can't stand not mowing haha). Can't wait to see what it looks like next weekend!!!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice! Won't be long now.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Some more progress this morning!! Starting to speed up the recovery now!! Hopefully this weekend it will be a lot closer!! Have a good week everyone!


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Just cut the lawn, really starting to come through now and I can finally see stripes!!!! Super excited and I owe it all to you guys for turning me on to reel mowing!!!!!

HOC 5/8"


After mow cigar and beer!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## Crimson2v (Jun 25, 2017)

Looks great!


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Took John McLane out for another cut this morning!! Really happy with how the yard is progressing at 5/8" HOC!!! Here's some pics


New domination line coming in haha


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Very nice! &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Thanks, it's getting there!!! Going to do another Milo app tomorrow morning!! You and Ware have been my motivators!!!


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks great. Cool stepping stone!


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> Looks great. Cool stepping stone!


Thanks!! You know is Texans, they offer anything in the shape of Texas lol


----------



## elm34 (May 10, 2017)

Looking good TX. How often are you cutting it to keep it at 5/8? Are you using any PGR? I recently picked up a mclane myself and am debating on scalping now or waiting until next year with the TX heat.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

I haven't tried any PGR yet, I'm cutting it on wed and Sundays right now and that seems to be about perfect!! Scalping sucked in this heat but I'm glad I did it now!


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Txmx583 said:


> Just cut the lawn, really starting to come through now and I can finally see stripes!!!! Super excited and I owe it all to you guys for turning me on to reel mowing!!!!!
> 
> HOC 5/8"
> 
> ...


I recognize that can anywhere. Love me some Yuengling.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

cnet24 said:


> Txmx583 said:
> 
> 
> > Just cut the lawn, really starting to come through now and I can finally see stripes!!!! Super excited and I owe it all to you guys for turning me on to reel mowing!!!!!
> ...


Yep!!!! A friend brought me some from PA, it's really good!!


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Thanks for the progress pictures! I'm using your yard as an example to not freak my wife out when i scalp my yard.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

kur1j said:


> Thanks for the progress pictures! I'm using your yard as an example to not freak my wife out when i scalp my yard.


Awesome!! It will help, I did the same with mine after I scalped and she told me our yard looked like shit lol


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Tcmx583, question... I'm knew to this forum and just started learning about the reel mower. It I see your first picture of your grass and that looks amazing. Is that grass considered bad? What's the difference between that look and a shorter one once it fills in with all the green? Thanks


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> Tcmx583, question... I'm knew to this forum and just started learning about the reel mower. It I see your first picture of your grass and that looks amazing. Is that grass considered bad? What's the difference between that look and a shorter one once it fills in with all the green? Thanks


It's not considered bad, just different. I had the best looking yard in my hood when it was tall, and now it's back to being the best again and it's super short. It's all in how you like it. But Bermuda grass is happier when mowed shorter and the reel mower allows you to get a really nice short cut without scalping the lawn and damaging the grass (sissor action of cutting vs brute Force of rotary mower). So it really depends on how you want your lawn to look. I have to say now that I have a reel mower, I love waking on grass that is super short, like waking on short carpet.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback. I just can't imagine my wife agreeing to pay so much for one of the mowers. I'd love to mow it shorter, but yowzerz, over $1,000???!!! Is there something just as good but not that expensive? Also, before i use a reel mower, I'd have to level my grass big time. It's bumpy and on a hill. Our home is not close to flat. It starts v from the very back yard being high and ends at the front, a downward angle. Does that make sense? Not sure if a reel mower would work on a hill. I'll take pics


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

My yard is like a mine field and it still works pretty good!!! Having a front roller helps a lot. I bought my reel mower used for $250, I also can spent $1k on a mower!! If I were you and you want to get into it I would buy a used one on Craigslist and start out that way. I'm going to start leveling my yard next season.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Just a few from a minute ago!! Loving this reel mower!!!


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Looks great! Roanoke is a great place to live.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Bunnysarefat said:


> Looks great! Roanoke is a great place to live.


Thanks! Yeah we're happy hear, we like visiting Grapevine a lot too! We will be there for grape fest!


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Txmx583 said:


> Just a few from a minute ago!! Loving this reel mower!!!


That looks awesome! Nice and lush! I just scalped my lawn a week ago so I'm about 1 month or so behind you on the scalp, but I've got a feeling it won't look near as lush as yours  (wasn't as full to start with).


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

kur1j said:


> Txmx583 said:
> 
> 
> > Just a few from a minute ago!! Loving this reel mower!!!
> ...


I'm sure yours will look great!!! Just throw down some Milo and make sure it gets mowed often and it will be awesome!! Start a thread if you haven't already!


----------



## BryanThigpen (Aug 19, 2017)

Nice thick grass. Well maintained!!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Txmx583 said:


>


Colorado, Colorado, _Texas_, Colorado, Colorado.


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Txmx583 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Lmao :lol:


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

How often are you cutting?


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

kur1j said:


> How often are you cutting?


Twice a week at the moment, usually Wed and Sundays


----------

